# Sedona Summit--Building/Unit Questions



## arch53 (Apr 11, 2013)

We have confirmed an exchange in late October  for a 2 bedroom lock off at Sedona Summit through II. Does anyone have a map of the building and grounds or a place on the web where one is posted? 

I've been to Google maps and its street view; seems like there are a lot of buildings in the development with some buildings being very near the interstate. I want to make a request for a specific building and hopefully have at least some shot at a view of surrrounding mountains rather than the highway although I realize as an exchanger I will not be high in the pecking order for unit preference assignment.

Also, there seem to be two types of lockoffs listed on the DRI websit: a two bedroom lock off and a a two bedroom mesa suite lockoff. Can someone tell me the difference between the two and how I can tell from my II confirmation which I may have?

Thanks very much. Looking forward to our trip in the fall.


----------

